# STUTTGART | Porsche Design Tower | 90m | 25 fl | T/O



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Facts: 

Location: Pragsattel
Construction Time: 2,5 Years
Ground Space Tower: 9100sqm
Ground Space Porsche Center: 11500sqm
Floors: 25
Usage: Office / Hotel

Source:
Facts & Figures: Bülow AG Stuttgart



> New construction project by Porsche and Porsche Design in Stuttgart: Right on the Pragsattel, an important traffic junction in the northern part of the city, the sports car manufacturer and its subsidiary want to build a Porsche Design Tower with a height of 90m *including a new Porsche Center*. The building application will be submitted on December 21st 2018. The plan is to start implementation in the first half of 2019. The company estimates that the Porsche Center will take two and a half years to build, and the tower will be completed around a year later.
> 
> The Porsche branch in Stuttgart, which is currently located in Zuffenhausen opposite the museum on Porscheplatz, will *move to its new domicile on Pragsattel at the end of 2021*. Two separate buildings are to be built there: the Porsche Design Tower Stuttgart with around 20,000 square meters of floor space and the Porsche Center with exhibition space, gallery and workshop.


Source


Stuttgart bekommt Porsche Design Tower: Porsche beginnt mit Hochhausbau am Pragsattel









_Bülow AG | Porsche_


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Construction started oficially in february By the end of july the first crane stood...



Ni3lS said:


> *22.07.2020
> 
> View attachment 329261
> View attachment 329264
> ...



Main Crane comes along:
120 meters tall



eibomz said:


> Der Hauptkran der Baustelle des Sportwagenherstellers nimmt nun seine Arbeit auf, da die Aushub- und Verbauarbeiten größtenteils abgeschlossen sind.
> 
> Höhe des Krans: 119,15 Meter
> Auslegerlänge: 50 Meter
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Early 2021


MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia





MetroSilesia said:


> Update Dezember 21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Update Apr 2022









































































Stuttgart | Porsche Design Tower | 90m | In Bau


----------

